# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Wonder what Mum would think . . . .

## The Rifleman

. . . . if I brought this home for the living room? Maybe I could tell her it's for target practice . . . . lol

Taxidermy Red Deer Pair+Stag Horn | Trade Me

----------


## Bernie

My wife would have a fit

----------


## Toby

What a head!

----------


## veitnamcam

It doesn't look right for some reason....antlers tipped forward compared to skull?

----------


## Dundee

When i got married the mother in law said I hope you don't put my daughter on the wall after seeing all the taxidermy hanging from my walls. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## northdude

don't think that fence will keep them in either  :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

> It doesn't look right for some reason....antlers tipped forward compared to skull?


the antlers don't belong to him!!!!

----------


## Chris

Appears there is a tine missing, looks a bit funny with tops like that on a 10pt stag . 
Full body mount for a 12 or 14 yes but a ten not really .

----------


## tai game

i like it  :Grin:

----------

